# Diy  - of interest ..?



## george29 (15 Dec 2018)

.............


----------



## ian_m (15 Dec 2018)

Any more details, please ?


----------



## george29 (15 Dec 2018)

.............


----------



## ian_m (16 Dec 2018)

george29 said:


> At the moment its running on the tank keeping the temp to 0.1c.


Hmmm get your salt pot and large pinch ready....The DS18B20 is only accurate to ±0.5ºC and I would suspect that even that needs to be taken with a large pinch if one cannot trace the manufacturer of the assembly.

Nice project.


----------



## george29 (16 Dec 2018)

...


----------



## ian_m (17 Dec 2018)

What the DS18B20 is low accuracy high precision, see "standard accuracy precision" diagram below, wrong temperature read accurately. I normally run them in 8 bit mode, which does seem to give a more accurate temperature reading at the expense of precision. 




In the end I am sure fish don't care, anything in range 22ºC - 28ºC is considered fine for tropical fish, maybe even going to 30ºC for discuss. Obviously lower is slightly better for planted tanks as colder water can hold more CO2.


----------



## webworm (17 Dec 2018)

Ah well, anything useful appears to have been removed by the OP


----------



## ian_m (17 Dec 2018)

Oh that's a shame, I like seeing these type projects and the way people have solved many of the problems. I hope I didn't scare him off, but as working in this line of business in instrumentation and control I meet people who spec things like "pH accurate to 0.0001" which they get into a Hmmph when you point out that actually this level of accuracy is physically impossible and in the end not required.


----------

